# Yeast Infection



## lchandra79 (May 17, 2009)

Hi,

I wasn't able to find specific information on previous threads.
but my questions are:

1. Is Yeast infection contagious from pigeon to pigeon
2. Is Yeast infection contagious from pigeon to people
3. How to prevent the spreading of yeast infection? should the infected bird has his own bowl of food and water?

Thank you

- Levy


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I did not actually know what yeast infection is, so checked up in the internet and found some details as below


Fungal & Yeast Infections

*What is a fungal infection?*
There are several types of fungi that affect birds, but the most common is the Aspergillus fungus. This fungus is usually associated with seed, corn cobs, old food, humid areas, air conditioners, blow heaters and wet cages. It also occurs in birds that have a poor level of natural resistance or a damaged immune system. Your bird may show dropping changes, because the ingested fungus irritates the bowel. This fungus may also produce a toxin which causes liver disease. You may notice a dark green dropping when this occurs. When the fungus is inhaled it produces a squeaky voice, sneezing, coughing or breathing difficulties. Both the inhaled and ingested form are potentially life threatening. The culture test identifies the exact type of fungus, so we can identify where it has come from, how best to treat it and how to prevent it from recurring.

*How is it treated?*
An anti-fungal treatment must commence immediately, because this is a potentially life threatening disease. Fungilin is the medicine used to treat fungal infections. This should be given directly by mouth, or may sometimes be added to the drinking water. As well, remove all seed, grit, seed bells and fruit, from the cage. Disinfect the cage with a Water Cleanser and start your bird on sterile seed. Dry heat may be advised in the form of a bar heater. The above recommendations protect your bird from reinfection by killing or removing any fungal spores from the environment.

*Are there any other special instructions?*
Birds with fungal infections are often vitamin, mineral and protein deficient. To accelerate the healing process it is recommended that birds with fungal infections be given Turbobooster, Energy supplement and Fvite on the sterile seed daily for three weeks and then three times a week after this time. Following the fungicide treatment, Water Cleanser is given for 2 days, followed by Dufoplus and Ioford twice weekly in the drinking water. Ensure your bird is actually eating and drinking. If not, it will need special force feeding in hospital.

*Are there any long term problems?*
Fungal infections can damage the immune system and leave the bird susceptible to illness in the future. To protect your bird from repeat infections follow the health program in the accompanying brochure and use a Water Cleanser as part of the weekly health program.

*Is this disease contagious to humans or other birds?*
Fungal infections are not contagious from bird to bird, nor from bird to humans.

*Can fungal infections be prevented from recurring?*
Fungal infections are always related to the environment in which the bird is kept. This does not mean that the bird is not cared for properly, but means that extra care must be taken to prevent recurrence. 


http://www.birdhealth.com.au/bird/er/infections.html
http://www.idph.state.il.us/public/hb/hbb&bdrp.htm

The link below is from a bird extermination site, so may be exaggerating
http://www.bird-x.com/birddiseases.html"]http://www.bird-x.com/birddiseases.html[/URL]


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/yeast-infections-23569.html

This might help


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sreeshs, this information had to have been put out there by a pest exterminating company. They greatly exaggerate and try to scare people into buying their services to exterminate birds and other animals. And isn't really the information the poster was asking for. Not necessary or helpful to be posted here for current or future readers.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Candidiasis is an infection with the yeast Candida albicans. This is a yeast that is normally present in low numbers in the digestive system of birds. If the numbers of the yeast increase or there is some damage to the digestive tract, Candida can cause problems in the digestive tract and other organs including the beak and respiratory system. Candida can also infect the skin, feathers, eyes, and reproductive tract, but this is more common in nonpsittacine birds (birds not in the parrot family).

Which birds are at risk for candidiasis? 

Candidiasis is most common in young birds, especially cockatiels. It is also more common in birds with suppressed immune systems. Factors that may increase the risk of a bird having candidiasis include:

Delayed crop emptying 
Prolonged antibiotic use 
Poor sanitation 
Vitamin A deficiency 
Malnutrition (seed only diets) 
Presence of other infections such as poxvirus or Trichomonas 
Presence of other health problems such as trauma or smoke inhalation 
Stress, brought on by the shipping process or by being moved 
What are the signs of candidiasis?

The signs will vary depending upon the organs involved. There may be only one area involved such as the mouth, or the entire digestive tract or other organs can be affected at the same time.

Infections of the mouth and beak can cause bad breath, and white, raised areas (called plaques) with thick clear or white material in the mouth. Some suggest the inside of the mouth has the appearance of terry cloth. Infections of the beak often occur at the commissures (where the upper and lower beaks meet).

Infections of the crop may cause regurgitation, depression, loss of appetite, a thickening of the crop, delayed crop emptying, and possible crop impaction. 

If the infection occurs lower in the digestive tract, there may be depression, loss of appetite, weight loss, vomiting, and diarrhea. Because the absorption of nutrients by the intestines is decreased, malnutrition can often result if the infection becomes chronic.

In the respiratory tract, Candida may cause nasal discharge, a change in the voice, difficulty breathing, rapid breathing, and inability to exercise.

How is candidiasis diagnosed?

Since Candida is normally present in the digestive tract, simply finding the yeast there does not make the diagnosis of candidiasis. Along with a culture of the affected area and the finding of a large number of the organisms, your veterinarian will also take into account the signs, results of a physical examination, history and husbandry of the bird, and presence of other diseases.

To obtain samples for culture and microscopic examination, the mouth or other accessible area may be swabbed, or, an endoscope may be used to obtain samples from further down in the digestive tract.

How is candidiasis treated?

Treatment will include the administration of antifungal medications as well as eliminating any risk factors, such as poor diet, poor sanitation, or the presence of other diseases. Antifungal medications commonly include nystatin, flucytosine, ketoconazole, fluconazole, and itraconazole. For treatment of oral or skin infections, ointment containing amphotericin B may be applied.

How is candidiasis prevented?

Candidiasis occurs when some other factor negatively influences the health of the bird. By providing a clean environment and proper nutrition, reducing or eliminating any causes of stress, and preventing contact with any potentially sick bird, the risk of candidiasis can be greatly decreased.

For birds on prolonged antibiotics, your veterinarian may advise an antifungal medication. If candidiasis occurs in a bird nursery, nystatin may be added to the hand-rearing formulas. Any nursery items should be cleaned and disinfected after use on each bird (do not use any utensil on two birds without disinfecting in-between). Any left-over formula that could have been contaminated with secretions from baby birds should be discarded.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=15+1829&aid=3090


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Oops, yes sorry 

Honestly I did not check the website is from an extermination firm, my bad 

Have edited the post with the link from birdhealth.com


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good articles Charis and Sreeshs.


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

*treating yeast infection how to feed?*

have a bird with a bad yeast infection, apart from treating the yeast infection, how do i feed? it seems to be in his mouth and throat so don't know if i should syringe food into him that will possibly rot in there because of the slow moving digestion. thoughts?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Aias said:


> have a bird with a bad yeast infection, apart from treating the yeast infection, how do i feed? it seems to be in his mouth and throat so don't know if i should syringe food into him that will possibly rot in there because of the slow moving digestion. thoughts?



This thread is 2 1/2 years old. If you want people to see your post, you need to start a new thread. I'll PM you on how to do that.


----------

